# Efecto para guitarra



## Nico103 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hola, antes que nada grasias a los creadores de este foro...

Se me presenta un problemita que quizas puedan ayudarme,, tengo que hacer una distorcion , elegi la electra distortion por que es la mas facil ,, como toda distorcion tiene que sobreamplificar la senial y recortarla. La cosa es que no consigo germanio, y no tengo nada muy biejo de donde sacar,, asi que lo voy  a hacer con silicio , en los planos me recomienda 

1NPN: puede ser cualquiera de estos  2N3904, 2N5088, 2N5089 (silicio),, yo no consigo de estos valores,, pero desarme una radio bieja y tengo algunos ( R2007, C838, C 1008, y alguno mas , tambien tengo un 2222, me sirve alguno de estos transistores, los planos y el proyecto http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/lapedalera/electra.htm se encuentran aqui.

Si alguien me puede ayudar agradeseria mucho , y si no se puede con estos podria conseguir alguno en alguna radio comun y corriente o algun aparato que sea comun,, o algun transistor que se pueda encontrar facilmente en una casa de electronica chica.

Les deje una modificacion de la electra distortion ,, aver que les parese si me pueden ayudar

Gracias. 
Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola Nico ,te mando una pagina sobre el tema ,en la seccion "otros"tienes circuitos,espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo
http://www.pisotones.com/pisotones.html


----------



## Nico103 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola te agradesco mucho ,,, yo ya habia visitado esa web... y esta muy buena. El punto es que si alguien se molestara un ratito en ayudarme y se analizara el circuito, para conseguir algun transistor que ande bien con este sircuito de distorcion y que sea facil de encontrar en una casa de electronica o una radio rota, etc. Tambien agradeseria que me dijeran como remplazar la resistencia que tine puentiada en el transistor por un potenciometro, y que valor ponerle para alcanzar una alta gama de distorcion.  Saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola 
Estos circuitos no son nada criticos,cualquier transistor puede trabajar bien el 2222 es bueno por su alta ganancia,toco guitarra y tengo varios efectos construidos asi que puedo aconsejarte algo,fundamentalmente lo que hace este circuito es convertir una onda "sinuidal" pura  que tiene una sola frecuencia fundamental bien definida en una  onda cuadrada que por el analisis matematico de series de Fourier esta compuesta por una fundamental e infinitos multiplos llamados armonicos,de alli se presenta una frecuencia doble,triple ...etc que da el sonodo caracteristicos al fuzz.
La resistencia que ves entre colector y base es siempre muy alta como se ve en el circuito original,me sorprende q sea de solo 1k en la modificacion y que tenga tantos diodos en serie,aunque quizas sea para darle otra caracteristica menos cortante.
Sobre el uso de los diodos germanios y silicio.
Un diodo germanio en paralelo va a limitar la onda a 0.2 voltios con un flanco bien definido "cuadrando" la onda mas exactamente,tienes 2 en contraposicion para el extremo superior e inferior de la ondaentrante.
En cambio un diodo de silicio tipo el 4001 tiene un corte de 0.7 voltios con la desventaja que sus bordes son mas redondeados,no lo cuadra tan bruscamente como quisieramos,lo ideal es usar germanios que puedes sacar de cualquier diodo de señal (vienen en envase de cristal naranja generalmente) y va a funcionar,los digitales estan diseñandos para frecuencias altas asi que mejor.
Si quieres manejar la profundidad del fuzz debes manejar la realimentacion.esto se hace poniendo en serie una resistencia minima igual a la mitad de la resistencia fija original y le pones a continuacion en serie un potenciometro amarrado para funcionar como resistencia variable de un mega o mas para esto unes el terminal del centro con uno de los extremos del pot,de esta manera sera una resistencia serie variable,esto aumenta o disminuye la realimentacion y amplificación saturando mas rapido o menos.
Sobre el circuito conformador o cuadrador que son los diodos a la salida del circuito debes considerar lo siguiente:
Si pones solo un diodo de Ge por lado tu salida sera de 0.2 V pico a pico a tu amplificador (señal baja) debes levantar el volumen de entrada.
Si pones 2 germanios en serie por rama tendras 0.2 +0.2=0.4  voltios pico a pico
Si pones 3 diodos por rama 0.6 V pico a pico,es todo lo que hacen
Pero si pones silicios tienes 0.7V o 1.4V  o 2.1Voltios a la salida del fuzz encima no cuadrado del todo,poner 0.7 v puedes ser pero 1.4v 0 2.1 es demasiado porq al conmutar a guitarra normal tendrias que adaptar el volumen o setear bien el potenciometro de salida.
En fin no tengas miedo de usar otro transistor,pon el potenciometro en serie,usa losdiodos que desees experimentando supongo que sabras puentear con un swictch de normal a fuzz y disfruta de hacer rock con la guitarra.te envio este diagrama:


----------



## Nico103 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola muchisimas gracias ,,, muy bien explicado , me sacaste del apuro,   realmente grasias por compartir un rato de tu tiempo...

Perdona que te moleste,,, pero es que me quedo la duda del potenciometro ,, si fuera a poner 6 diodos de silicio como en la modificacion, de que valor tendria que ser el potenciometro y las resistencias para que suene bien ,, es como para tocar punteos de grunge al estilo nirvana,, y tiene que sonar distorcionado y gordito el sonido,, algo que suene con los medios reforsados como el boss turbo distortion , claro que con un sircuito tan simple como el electra no creo que quede tan bien pero si me puedes mandar un esquema con el balor de las resistencias y como va colocado el potenciometro te agradeseria , es que estoy aprendiendo recien y me cuesta un poco.- despues con ese mismo esquema que me mandes yo juego con los valores de las resistencias y los diodos para encontrar el sonido que quiero ,, pero antes presiso esa ayudita ,, si no te es molestia te lo agradeseria mucho ,,,, Saludos.   te ruego si me puedes enviar bien claro el esquema y que me pongas cual de las patitas del potenciometro va en el potenciometro ,, todos los detalles se agradesen ya que soy nuevo  en esto.


----------



## Nico103 (Oct 22, 2006)

y si lo hiciera con transistores de germanio,,, tambien me podrias enbiar un esquema detallado con los valores de las resistencias y del poten y la colocacion ,,, perdona que te aga trabajar ,, es que quiero aprender.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 23, 2006)

Hay un gran error en el esquema del fuzz modificado que enviastes,como te decia me parecia raro que estuviera entre colector-base una resistencia de 1k y en la entrada una resistencia de megas,si lo pones asi el circuito no va a funcionar para nada porque la ganacia es el cociente entre la resistencia del colector y la de la realimentacion.
Si estas experimentando la modificacion invierte el orden,a la entrada va la resistencia de 1k y entre base y colector va la de mega ohmios,alli es donde puede ir la modificacion se puede cambiar la realimentacion variando este valor alto con un potenciometro,lo malo es que encontrar valores de potenciometros grandes cuyo valor sea de varios megaohmios es dificil ,pero si usas una resitencia en el colector de 4,7 k ohmios (tipica),mantienes la resistencia de emisor para estabilidad en un decimo de su valor (470 ohmios),entonces puedes poner la resistencia de realimentacion por decir de 2,2 mega ohmios en serie con un potenciometro de por decir 1 Mega ohmio qu es creo el valor mas comun para obtener.
Supongo que sabras conectar en serie resistencias,lo que tienes que hacer con el potenciometro es soldar la pata del centro con cualquier terminal de los extremos con un cable,asi solo se usará los extremos de este pot y funcionara como una resistencia variable de 0.1 mega de acuerdo al giro del eje del pot,este se debe poner en la cajita donde ira el circuito para poderlo manejar.
En realidad este circuito te va a sonar a "mosca" porque no es un saturador fuerte y las armonicas van a ser menores,sin embargo es una experiencia necesaria para comenzar,sobre los 6 diodos a la salida no tienen nada critico que ver con los valores de la resistencias solo cortan la señal que sale,pero a cuantos mas diodos le pongas vas a tener menos distorcion,tambien experimenta poniendo 2 en un sentido y 3 en otro con lo que la onda se dezplaza hacia arriba o abajo.
Como te digo es muy poco lo que puedes experar con este circuito,hazlo con el transistor que tengas a mano comenzando solo con dos diodos uno hacia arriba y otro hacia abajo,luego puedes ir aumentando.
Si quieres un sonido tipo Hendrix o santana tienes que pensar en distorcionadores con circuitos operacionales,son circuitos  integrados que tienen dentro decenas o cientos de transistores y tienen una ganancia como estapa por decir de mil comparada con la de poco mas de 10 que puedes esperar con transistores,te envio un muy buen circuito,uno de los peimeros que emsamble hace muchos años:




La etapa de transistor a la entrada solo adapta la guitarra al circuito el potenciometro R20 da el tamaño de onda de entrada y por tanto el nivel de saturacion,el IC1 que es cualquier operacional conocido equivalente  al 741 es quien hace la super amplificación y el potenciometro R7 da la profundidad el condensador C5 bypassea frecuencias altas,D1 y D2 (solo 2 diodos como ves) son los que sacan la señal cuadrada rica en armonicas,este circuito tiene ademas un control de tonos agudos,medios y bajos el ultimo transistor es solo un buffer para adaptar esta salida al amplificador.
Visita estos links
http://www.dinosaural.com/specials_fuzztone_pcb.asp

Y para detalles de como disponer los circuitos en las cajas y mas ideas de otros efectos visita este es buenisimo:

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=75


----------



## Nico103 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola bo ,, un millon de frasias me sacaste un peso de ensima ,, aca te envio el esquema del sircuito que me mande,, en uno esta sin los componentes y en el otro con los componentes,,, fijate como quedo y si abria que hacerle algun cambi. OK saludos y grasias.


----------



## Nico103 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hola no se si has tenido tiempo para analizar el circuito que te mande mas arriva, es un esquema de como pienso hacer la distorcion deacuerdo a lo que me has dicho y e averiguado , jeje.... fijate si sta bien colocado el pot en serie con la resistencia de 2.2M y si esta bien colocada la resistencia de 1 K a la entrada,,yo le puse una 470 en una de las patitas del tansistor y luego a masa ,, pero en otros esquemas aparese una de 680 ,, esta bien asi , que diferencia hay. grasias....


----------



## jargelectro (Nov 22, 2006)

He buscado mucho en internet sobre pedales de distorsión para guitarra y la verdad es que hay algo. Por ejemplo en páginas como www.psiotones.com (donde hay pedales para construir) o en www.generalguitargadgets.com (tambien hay muchas cosas).   Pero todas son de pedales existentes y famosos. Lo que yo necesito es un circuito de un pedal para guitarra que ofrezca varios efectos y que no sea muy caro de fabricar.


----------



## houseman (Nov 22, 2006)

Me parece amigo que* vas por mal camino*. Lo que tu pides es una utopia en todo sentido. Lo que tu quieres es *fabricar un pedal multiefectos verdad*?. *Primera condicion *es imposible que no sea caro de fabricar pues la tecnologia que estos utilizan es muy costosa (efectos digitales). *Segundo*: la fabricacion de un pedal analogico lleva su tiempo, algo de costos (fabricacion de pcbs, componentes, etc) y un tiempo para hacer eficaz su funcionamiento que yo considero infimos a comparacion de un desarrollo enteramente digital. Y podriamos seguir enumerando desventajas en la fabricacion de un multiefectos, lo cual nos lleva a la *siguiente conclusion*: Ahorrate unos pesos, dolores de cabeza y comprate un multiefectos ( el mas economico y con muy buenas prestaciones para un musico principiante-calculo que asi es por el tipo de pregunta- ronda los U$ 100 (Zoom 505 II) que te va a ser muchisimo mas economico y sin renegar. Ahora bien, si quieres un buen pedal analogico de ditorsion te recomiendo que construyas el Rat de Pisotones que es relativamente economico, de facil construccion y de un sonido IMPRESIONANTE, te digo porque yo construi uno y quedé 100% satisfecho. Si quieres puedes verlo en http://www.guitarristas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1860&start=60. Un saludo.


----------



## ezraell (Nov 22, 2006)

tiene toda la razon del mundo, está cabron armar un multiefectos facil y barato, pero si no te quieres quedar con las ganas, aqui tienesun proyecto para hacer un pedal con wah, fuzz y sustain, ademas te explica la teoria del switcheo para q le puedas agregar otros efectos.
http://members.shaw.ca/roma/wah.html


----------



## houseman (Nov 24, 2006)

Muy buena e interesante pagina ezraell, habra que analizaela a fondo y traducirla porque esta realmente buena. Saludos.


----------



## jargelectro (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias por responder, de todas formas creo que mejor voy a combinar un circuito de fuzz con un wah-wah muy simple que tengo, y los voy a seleccionar con el switching que aparece en el link de ezraell. Les dejo el circuito (esta hecho asi nomas, sin valores, en el paint) del wah-wah


----------



## ezraell (Nov 25, 2006)

hey ese wah se me hace conocido.... tendrias la fuente de donde lo sacaste o los valores de los elementos? q tal jala el circuito?


----------



## jargelectro (Nov 26, 2006)

Si, lo saque de de un cd de "Saber Electrónica". (Podés vistar su página en http://www.webelectronica.com.ar). También hay un fuzz muy bueno en la página: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/fuzz/index.htm
Quiero combinar los dos. Me parece que lo puedo hacer poniendo en la parte de la realimentación del segundo operacional (del fuzz de la página de pablin) el circuito del wah-wah (sin los transistores). Que me decis?


----------



## houseman (Nov 26, 2006)

Vuelvo a repetirte amigo, si quieres tener satisfacción garantizada, recurre a los proyectos de http://www.pisotones.com que no fallan y estan muy bien documentados y puedes recurrir a los foro de ayuda donde te evacuan cualquier duda. La verdad este wha-wha me parece demasiado facil como para que realmente suene a wha-wha. Los proyectos que he visto de este efecto son realmente mucho mas complicados, pero......Bueno que tengas suerte.


----------



## ezraell (Nov 26, 2006)

efectivamente, el fuzz de pablin es fuzz y es pre-amp, asi puedes agregar tu circuito wah pero necesitas un switch de 3 posiciones, solo que no entiendo a q te refieres con ponerlo sin los transistores


----------



## jargelectro (Nov 29, 2006)

Claro, uso la realimentación del wa-wa (lo que está entre los transistores) para ponerla en el lugar de la realimentación del fuzz (segundo operacional)  . Pero por ahora voy a probar el wa-wa, a ver si funciona.


----------



## jargelectro (Nov 29, 2006)

Arme el wa-wa y no suena wa-wa, da un sonido como clásico. Como con los graves reforzados. Pero ahora encontre dos wa-wa's mas. Los pruebo y si funcionan les paso el circuito. 8)


----------



## Aggressor (Mar 4, 2007)

Buenas, si quieren una buena distorsion ( realmente cargada) facil de fabricar y no muy costosa, intenten con la dr. boogey me ha parecido fantastica ahi les dejo el enlace junto con algunas otras paginas interesantes que he encontrado del tema y que empleo muy a menudo espero les sirva ta lueguito a todos  

http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/MyStompboxes.htm
http://www.schematicheaven.com/effects.htm
http://www.geocities.com/tpe123/folkurban/fuzz/snippets.html

En ese ultimo enlace incluso podran escuchar algunos de los efectos


----------



## alecmander (Jun 7, 2008)

hola! les cuento que soy estudiante de ing electronica, me encanta la electronica sobre todo la parte de audio porque me gusta mucho tocar la guitarra.bueno necesito ayuda, tengo que hacer un proyecto sobre efectos de sonido para guitarra estos son: chorus,eco,flanger,octave,phaser,ditorcion,... mi problema es que no se de donde sacar material que me expique que hacen a la onda de entrada cada efectos, yo no puedo copiar un circuito ya echo, lo tengo que armar y justificar cada uno...espero encontrar ayuda aca ya que hay varias personas que saben bastante. necesito un libro o algo que me explique teoricamente que hacen cada uno de esos efectos o al menos algunos...gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23988.html


----------



## alecmander (Jun 7, 2008)

si ya lo vi a ese tema, pero no es eso lo que pido yo.yo quiero la teoria para diseñarlos yo a los efectos! no quiero copiar otros, tengo que diseñarlos y explicarlos!no necesito una brebe teoria, s no todo lo necesario para hacerlos yo...gracias de nuevo..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

¿ Este lo leiste ?, en el explique algo del tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24764.html


----------



## alecmander (Jun 7, 2008)

si tambien lo lei, pero necesito una explicacion mas teorica y bien explicada, yo se del tema pero  por ejemplo no tengo ni idea que le hace a la onda de entrada un chorus! no se como hacerlo ni como empezar a penzarlo, te cuento que una distorcion si la se hacer hasta he diseñado una muy simple a modo practico pero con los demas efectos se me complico mucho conseguir material para analizarlo, nesesito completamente toda la explicacion y yo despues implemento esa teoria para armar mi propio diseño....gracias fogonazo por leer mis mensajes


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

Busca en estas direcciones tal vez encuentres algo

http://www.geofex.com/
http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/
http://www.geofex.com/fxtech.htm
http://www.pisotones.com/
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/
http://www.guitarristas.org/


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2008)

Fijate si te sirve esto.

*Título del proyecto:* Estudio de efectos de audio para guitarra e implantación en DSP
*Descripción:* El trabajo a realizar es el siguiente: - Diseño de varios algoritmos de procesamiento de señal para conseguir los efectos deseados y prueba en Matlab con señales tipo - Implantación de dichos algoritmos en C y prueba en PC convencional - Portado de dichos algoritmos al DSP de Analog Devides AD 21000 - Pruebas con guitarra y amplificador
*Alumno:* Angel Pérez Rodríguez
*Directores:* Cesáreo Fernández Martínez (Universidad Pontificia Comillas)
*Resumen:* http://www.iit.upcomillas.es/pfc/resumenes/43fc5b180b1e2.pdf
*Memoria:* http://www.iit.upcomillas.es/pfc/resumenes/43fc5ba0d3514.pdf


----------



## alecmander (Jun 7, 2008)

che gracias por los mensajes, pero no es lo que busco, ya me canse de buscar por internet y no conseguir nada por eso les pregunto a ustedes por ahi hay uno loko que sabe como diseñar efectos jejeje.. bueno voy a ver si puedo conseguir algo hablando con los profesores,gracias de todas manera....los sitios que me pasate (fogonazo)los conosco y los revise miles de veces, hay algunos efectos que no andan...chauuu


----------



## gibson (Feb 11, 2009)

hola a todos!... para los que buscan buena distorsion con estado solido en www.tonepad.com hay dos excelentes distorsionadores para guitarra. uno es una modificacion de un guvnor marshall y el otro una mezcla de un ts-808 ibanez, y lo mejor de todo. tienen su propio ecualizador y circuito impreso... busqeuenlo que son muy buenos... yo los arme ya...


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (May 26, 2009)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> Hay un gran error en el esquema del fuzz modificado que enviastes,como te decia me parecia raro que estuviera entre colector-base una resistencia de 1k y en la entrada una resistencia de megas,si lo pones asi el circuito no va a funcionar para nada porque la ganacia es el cociente entre la resistencia del colector y la de la realimentacion.



Si Jorge tienes razon, yo realice ete proyecto, y no me funciono, se cae todo lo que sigue hacia adelante en la linea de amplificación, gracias por tus aportes


----------



## chaosinprogress (Jul 3, 2009)

yo quiero hacerme un wah wah pero no tengo la minima idea de como hacerlo y tampoco de como hacer la parte del pedal si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## chaosinprogress (Jul 6, 2009)

buenas alguien conoce como aprender a diseñar circuitos de efectos no a copiar de uno existente
sino crear uno mismo sus efectos mescalndo resistencias, transistores, etc


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 7, 2009)

el problema con ese tipo de wah's que para hacer el efecto es con un pequeño circuito RC, es que generalmente necesitan un preamplificador antes, o bien, tocar las cuerdas fuerte para apenas apreciar el efecto, yo armé un nurse quacky (variación del dr. Q) y bueno, para empezar como no consegui el pedal, es solo un auto wah (no puedo variar la resistencia mientras toco), como recomendación ya personal, si de veras quieren el mejor wah, y ya tienen el pedal, mejor clonen el cry baby de jim dunlop

Para diseñar circuitos desde cero? puedes diseñar alguno, aunque con la inmensa variedad, para cuando termines muy probablemente te daras cuenta que es practicamente igual a uno ya hecho


----------



## chaosinprogress (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com...ent&task=category&sectionid=6&id=17&Itemid=26

Hola encontre esta pagina pero quiero hacerme un efecto que sea parecido ala distorsion que usa el maestro john petrucci, que tenga ganancia de bajos, buenos treble y sobre todo excelentes ganancias, y buena distortion thank al foro muy bueno(Y)


----------



## jroblesjr (Sep 17, 2009)

gibson dijo:


> hola a todos!... para los que buscan buena distorsion con estado solido en www.tonepad.com hay dos excelentes distorsionadores para guitarra. uno es una modificacion de un guvnor marshall y el otro una mezcla de un ts-808 ibanez, y lo mejor de todo. tienen su propio ecualizador y circuito impreso... busqeuenlo que son muy buenos... yo los arme ya...


 
Wow! tremenda página mi pana!,  cuantos has armado ya?, estoy comenzando a construir mis pedales, hace un par de años armé un dod 250 overdrive y sonó bien!, lo presté y me lo dañaron, no me interesé en repararlo, pero ahora deseo comenzar de nuevo a realizarlos, incluso estoy armando un amplificador por ahi... ya tengo la parte del preamplificador con ecualizador lista, en fin, quería preguntarte que tan bien te ha ido con los  proyectos de tonepad?  y cuales pedales me recomiendas!!!! Saludos paisano!


----------



## fede409 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola amigos¡¡¡encontre esto por la web, no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica, pero creo que este efecto distosion fuzz face esta bien construido. Estoy por armar uno, si alguien en cuentra un error me avisa, muchas gracias.Adjunto tutorial y pcb.


----------



## PEBE (Ene 2, 2010)

mi software es viejo, no puedo abrir el archivo 
tal vez nos puedas poner una imagen o un enlace para
poder analizarlo


----------



## andree_127 (Ene 17, 2010)

ola como estan aki les cuelgo un fuzzface de www.tonepad.com
Tengo una duda en los transistores que se usan ya que no especifican ningun codigo solo dicen que son PNP GE yo pregunte y me dieron unos que dicen A550 pero no encuentro nada en el datasheet  esta bien que les ponga AC-128?
bueno espero su ayuda saludos.


----------



## PEBE (Ene 17, 2010)

de hecho los ac 128 son los que realmente deberia llevar el fuzz face y si los tienes estaria muy bien que los sustituyeras, yo hice un fuzz face con transistores ac180 por que no encuentro los ac128 asi que eres afortunado de tener este tipo de germanios


----------



## andree_127 (Ene 19, 2010)

ola pebe ya hice el fuzzface pero se escucha con un "buuuuuuuu" constante y distorsiona mucho  yo supongo q es por el ac128 ya que no se en que posicion ponerlo porque no entiendo el datasheet espero tu ayuda. saludos


----------



## PEBE (Ene 22, 2010)

bueno mm
lo que puedes hacer es poner el transistor en un multimetro (donde van los transistores) 
el ac 128 creo es PNP asi que lo pones en los tres ollitos de donde dice PNP y bueno la base es la patita de enmedio entonces asi puedes encontrar cual es el emisor por que cuando pones mal un transistor en tu multimetro este no marca nada y cuando lo posicionas correctamente te da una lectura la pantallita,asi que cuando esto ocurra fijate donde esta el colector y el emisor.
Otra cosa que podrias intentar es quitandole la bateria al circuito, intentalo y despues me dices que tal, no dudes en preguntar sale?
va saludos.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Los wah wah sencillos necesitan del hombre para sonar como wah wah, esto quiere decir que necesitas mover el potenciometro continuamente para conseguir elk efecto wahwah


----------



## 3dw1nh4ck (Mar 14, 2010)

Los de germanio son para darle un poco de octava al sonido, pero si quiere los puede reemplazar por silicio y ya.


----------



## cordobes23 (Ene 11, 2016)

Hola colegas, les traigo una consulta respecto a diseño, tengo un circuito de delay para guitarra, el cual posee un circuito de conmutacion con relay (truebypass).
Lamentablemente se escucha un pop que me ha sido imposible eliminar hasta ahora. No se pueden utilizar redes snubber en las patas para no alterar las señales analogicas de entrada y salida, el relay estaría consumiendo 30 mA @ 5V.

Alguien ha probado con éxito alguna forma de lograr que no se cuele el ruido de conmutación de estos benditos relays?

No es molesto el chasquido que se escucha pero de no poder eliminarlo optare por switching al estilo Boss, desechando la opción de truebypass.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 11, 2016)

Hola caro Don cordobes23 , generalmente son enpleyados transistores JFET como chave para hacer esa comutación libre de ruidos molestos , o quizaz un CI tipo CD4066 pueda hacer eso tanbien .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

